# Need Help With 5.1 Surround Sound with W10 SP/DIF



## Trevor007 (Aug 7, 2018)

HI, this is my first post so dont judge me too much...

I need help with enabling DTS/DOLBY DIGITAL with A SP/DIF optical audio.
The device supports DTS/DD (LOGITECH Z906.) These speakers are badass.
https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z906

The optical cable I just got from a audio store, i plugged it in the optical in for the speakers and pluged it into my motherboard's optical in...
The motherboard is a MSI X370 xpower gaming titanium
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html

The OS is windows 10 with build 17134 running

The audio driver is realtek with ALC1220 audio codec

I Tried to follow https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/unread and it did not work

I just want my games to run 5.1 true surround with optical in

INFURIATES MY MIND


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2018)

There’s a special driver you can download that forces 5.1 In different formats 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...olby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/


----------



## Trevor007 (Aug 8, 2018)

ive tried those, they dont work


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2018)

Trevor007 said:


> ive tried those, they dont work


Did you run in compatibility mode and how do you know it doesn’t work ? How are you testing


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Did you right click on the speaker icon in the Taskbar, select Playback device, click on the Optical output, and click on Properties. Then select either the Advanced or Supported Format (I don't remember which) tab and configure for Dolby or DTS?

Normally the setup for Dolby is done via the driver/sound software from the manufacturer. Check to make sure you have the latest version, or if the wrench icon has any of this setting.


----------



## Trevor007 (Aug 8, 2018)

LFaWolf said:


> Did you right click on the speaker icon in the Taskbar, select Playback device, click on the Optical output, and click on Properties. Then select either the Advanced or Supported Format (I don't remember which) tab and configure for Dolby or DTS?
> 
> Normally the setup for Dolby is done via the driver/sound software from the manufacturer. Check to make sure you have the latest version, or if the wrench icon has any of this setting.




I did 





However the test tone only showed up with front/center speakers... but rear is non existent


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Can you take a screen shot of your Playback devices? I use an SB ZxR so my setting is different, but my playback device is the ZxR. When I click on Configure I can configure my speakers -








Also, the Z906 has configuration that you need to set (DTS Digital Surround) and Decode to get the proper sound output. Read the manual if you can download it. I have Z906 as well.


----------



## Trevor007 (Aug 8, 2018)

LFaWolf said:


> Can you take a screen shot of your Playback devices? I use an SB ZxR so my setting is different, but my playback device is the ZxR. When I click on Configure I can configure my speakers -
> 
> View attachment 105019
> View attachment 105020
> ...







i dont have this configure tab on my speakers. this is with SP/DIF digital , not with 3 prong connector that plugs in with the back of the speaker to the mobo, THE DECODE LIGHT IS ON for the unit


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

So I downloaded the manual for your board. It does not have much info on the sound settings. However, there is this screen where it is showing the speakers configuration. Maybe you need to click on the Advanced Settings?




Also, looking at the download page for Utility, there is a download for the Realtek Audio Controller app. Perhaps try that too?




https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/realtek-audio-control/9p2b8mcsvpln


----------



## c12038 (Aug 8, 2018)

I would try installing any driver before the windows anniversary update as I had this problem took me ages to find the right driver that would work to enable DTS and Dolby

This is the driver realtek high definition audio driver 6.0.1.8295 I used may work for you it will state the message for unregistered file just install as normal just google that driver then download and install


----------



## Trevor007 (Aug 8, 2018)

I do repeat, it does show dts connect, but i have 5.1 with z906 with spdif out
when i feel the speakers with dts test file it only comes with 2 speakers (front) but no support for center and rear... when i switch to analog with 3 prong (green/red/black) it works 5.1 but with no true 5.1 (simulated)










keep in mind, i was following this post on this forum https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/unread


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Did you install the Realtek Audio Controller app I posted earlier? I think also your output selection might need to be the Speakers, not the Jacks (upper left corner of the MSI app you have), but I am not familiar with Realtek app as I use SB app.


----------

